# Ann Arbor/ Memory Lane pictures



## slick (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok I wasn't able to go so PLEASE somebody post your pictures of ALL the great deals that will make the rest of us cry here in this thread. I'm waiting with tissues in hand. Thanks!


----------



## jeep44 (May 1, 2011)

I just got back from my first AA show. To say I was disappointed is an understatement. Basically it was a Schwinnfest (and I say that as the owner of several Schwinns). It looked to me like 80% of the bikes there were various undistinguished Schwinns.I had hopes of seeing lots of Huffman stuff,but I saw exactly one Dayton,which I bought (a plain postwar one that someone had painted with housepaint). The weather probably didn't help, as there was a steady drizzle discouraging the outdoor vendors. My only regret was missing a nice BSA bicycle that was tagged for $60, as I got there just as some guy was forking over the money for it. D'oh!


----------



## Rookie (May 1, 2011)

Yes please post pictures!


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2011)

I bought a Safety Streamliner.
There were plenty of Dayton/Humans.
You just have to look and be ready to pay.
Lots of good stuff.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 1, 2011)

Bob, How did I not even SEE the Safety?!  Guess I was too busy selling!  Please post a pic or two.  

I know I didn't even have time to take pics, but I saw several other people snapping away.  Let's see your pics guys! 

Personally, on many levels, this was one of the best MLC/AA meets ever!  I had a great time.  LOTS of rare stuff showed up at MLC...  Good times, good times!


----------



## chitown (May 1, 2011)

Great show. Picked up some parts I needed and some parts I didn't need but couldn't help it... price was right. Sorry I didn't take more pics, too busy walking the HUGE grounds, taking it all in, drooling, and buying. It was my 1st time there so I didn't get the camera out till most people were packing up.

I do have a couple pics of my fav of the show though. 

View attachment 20511

View attachment 20512

The mini-bike show was killer too.

View attachment 20513


----------



## npence (May 1, 2011)

Hey Alan, It was nice finally meeting you face to face. It is always nice to put a face to a name. I would also love to see a pic of the steamline


----------



## Rookie (May 1, 2011)

Lots of pictures i can see... lol Post'em UP!


----------



## Flat Tire (May 1, 2011)

Another great meet! I took  some pics until my battery went dead, I'll post them tomorrow,


----------



## Oldbikes (May 1, 2011)

npence said:


> Hey Alan, It was nice finally meeting you face to face. It is always nice to put a face to a name. I would also love to see a pic of the steamline




Likewise Nate, Wish we had more time to shoot the breeze...  I'm always running around searching and hunting and at the same time trying to sell.  I managed to do both pretty well though, sold a lot and picked up some nice pieces too...

I'll shoot ya some pics of the Streamliner.


----------



## mynameislegion (May 1, 2011)

Saw a Dayton Twin Flex with the 3 rib tank and an Elgin Twin 60 original and loaded both at Ann Arbor.


----------



## slick (May 1, 2011)

Ok those teaser photos are already killing me! Where's the pictures!!!!!!!! That first bike is AWESOME!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 1, 2011)

I thought the Schwinnapoloooza, err... I mean MLC show was so so to be quite honest.
I knew pretty quickly that there were not any bicycles I was interested in except the Dayton Streamliner which rolled away before I had a chance at it.
Driving 11 hours each way, I was expecting more people and variety to have the trip worthwhile, however I did come away with some much needed pieces like a chainguard for my 39 Hawthorne Zep, grips, dropstands, pedals, tires, battery tubes, reflectors, chainguards, etc... and even some things I just had to have at first sight withouts having a place for it like an earlier EA hornlight I bought from Catfish....just an awesome piece.
Was it the economy...high gas prices, less pocket money, and sellers not wanting to bring devalued pieces.  Maybe the weather... I don't know?
I did sell 1 bicycle of 4 and all told about 900-1000 incoming, but I was there every much to buy as to sell and Trexlertown had much more inventory and nothing like the stuff from the Seattle pics in my eyes.
I did not make Ann Arbor which sounds crazy being so close, but these events really should be closer together as it is too much time away from the family otherwise and too far from them on a Sunday afternoon....and there's that work thing on Monday.
Anyway, it was awesome to meet some new folks and connect live with people I have built relationships with here at the Cabe and next year will be different as I will bring a tent, bag, and some cold ones to help offset hotel expenses and I look forward to swaping stories fireside.

Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 2, 2011)

My total miles was 1196 round trip from n.j.Used 83 gals. of gas at a cost of $326.00,turnpike tolls were $71.90,Food,ice cigars were $67.35.Total trip expense $458.35.Spent $585.00 for a grand total of $1043.35.Heres the good news picked up a nice huffy dial a ride with out the dial a ride forks on thursday.Woke up on friday morning and parked across the street is a pick up with a girls huffy dial a ride for sale,Made a deal on the huffy and a girls evans/colson,so thanks nate and his dad nice meeting you guys also good seeing chris again.And i also agree schwinns all over the place,and i think we all agree you see one schwinn you have seen then all.


----------



## elginkid (May 2, 2011)

Can someone elaborate on the hubs on the Dayton Safety?  They're quite intriguing!


----------



## z-bikes (May 2, 2011)

There were a ton of Schwinns but at ML & AA but  there was also 3 Elgin Bluebirds, 2 Elgin twin 60's, 1 Safety StreamLiner, 1 postwar Roadmaster Chromemaster, a nice Columbia made Elgin with the big guard, plus a ton of parts. These are only a few of the bikes that immediately come to mind. I picked up a set of Bluebird/Twin 60 pedals, Twinbar lightbar & lights, spare cone for a Delta Hornlight, 4 Allstate whitewalls plus other small parts. A friend picked up some well used aluminum Elgin fenders and a Floating Hub. Maybe not the best AA/ML show but I was happy with what I found.


----------



## chitown (May 2, 2011)

elginkid said:


> Can someone elaborate on the hubs on the Dayton Safety?  They're quite intriguing!




Yeah, I think there is someone who can tell you more about the hubs but he might be still driving back to TEXAS :eek: ... Scott you back yet??? It belonged to mr cabe himself (won trophy for best preserved). I think I spent half the time in the show bike room staring at that beauty! spherical hubs AND bottom bracket!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2011)

*MLC feedback*

I was there early on Friday before/as the dew covered tarps came off and folks began parking in the grassy field... and I saw what I saw.
Yes, those bikes mentioned were there, but discounting pre-sales/deliveries and the high end multi-thousand dollar bikes, it was 95% Schwinncentric.
The $400-1000 upper middle class non-Schwinn bicycles were few and far between.
I am not discouraging anyone from attending next year, just honest feedback as I saw it as a potential and ready buyer.
Having said that, I would do it all over again!
I picked up some great parts as well and the networking was excellent because there were older collectors present that don't do ebay, cabe, or the internet and face to face is the only opportunity to score.
Looking forward to next year, Chris


----------



## Oldbikes (May 2, 2011)

Chris, So you scored the correct chainguard for the ZEP?  Big score!  Did my lead pan out?  
It was nice meeting you face to face.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2011)

Alan, nice to chat with you as well and I am sure we'll connect many a time in the years to come.
Yes and yes..lead panned out and now I have all parts to launch the twinflex restoration and the chrome extended guard was the last piece of the Zep puzzle I needed...those signal pedals I think are optional (ad I have seen list torringtons), which will do fine...there's a lot of other eye candy on a Zep as you know.
Chris


----------



## PCHiggin (May 2, 2011)

I couldn't make it this year,a gentleman from Columbus Ohio bought my '62 Corvette 5 speed on his way there and the weather looked crummy. I hope you guys had a good time,I stayed on my side of town and went to a car show @ the old Packard Motor Co. proving grounds, a couple of miles from my home. I'm not surprised about the Schwinns,we all know they are bullet proof compared to the others,unless they were left out to rust. Go on any C/L and see what's out there.

Pat


----------



## Flat Tire (May 2, 2011)

Pics are up in the Swap meet forum!


----------



## Talewinds (May 2, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> ...The $400-1000 upper middle class...




I think you hit upon an important point. The arena that you just described is "where it's at" in the classic balloon bike world right now. You find very few of those bikes for sale because those bikes don't need to be dragged to the shows to sell extremely well and immediately.
Mediocre condition Huffmans and Colsons attached to pricey shipping costs last mere minutes here in the for-sale section, and they draw even more activity on Ebay.
At the show in St. Louis in February, albeit a poor comparison to this week's shows, I saw exactly zero of the bikes you're alluding to.
That $400-$1000 ballooner non-Schwinn pool is a contentious one, certainly too contentious for non-collectors like me to make the drive right now, just my opinion. 
I'd like to see that Safety Streamliner though!


----------



## Rookie (May 2, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> I think you hit upon an important point. The arena that you just described is "where it's at" in the classic balloon bike world right now. You find very few of those bikes for sale because those bikes don't need to be dragged to the shows to sell extremely well and immediately.
> Mediocre condition Huffmans and Colsons attached to pricey shipping costs last mere minutes here in the for-sale section, and they draw even more activity on Ebay.
> At the show in St. Louis in February, albeit a poor comparison to this week's shows, I saw exactly zero of the bikes you're alluding to.
> That $400-$1000 ballooner non-Schwinn pool is a contentious one, certainly too contentious for non-collectors like me to make the drive right now, just my opinion.
> I'd like to see that Safety Streamliner though!




Extremely well put.


----------



## RandyCz (May 2, 2011)

Went to the Ann Arbor meet for the first time. I am very new to this hobby as I am restoring my Mother's 1936 Wards Hawthorne Duralium bike and I need some parts (light, chain guard, battery tube and a rim). The sheer volume of bikes and parts were impressive, however like others have commented, it seemed to be dominated by Schwinn. I really enjoyed seeing the show bikes even though I know very little about this hobby.

I was able to pick up my fenders from Wes Picnchot - the "Fender Doctor", who rushed to repair them last week and brought them to the show for me. That worked out well.

As far as finding my missing parts I had no luck at all even though I brought a rim to match and had pictures of the other parts. That is until I ran across a ladies 1935 Wards Hawthorne Duralium for sale in very good condition with almost everything I need to complete my Mothers bike. I ended up buying the complete bike for $250 - seemed like a good deal to me. I plan on removing what I need and then selling the 1935 bike.

Overall it was a very successful trip for me - only 2 hours away! You have a very interesting hobby with a lot of very friendly and helpful people. I am glad I went!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2011)

Randy,
I am sending you a PM
Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (May 2, 2011)

Streamliner pictures, PRETTY PLEASE!!!????


----------



## JOEL (May 3, 2011)

OK, here are some pix. It was a great swap meet this year!!! Many rare bikes changed hands and there were some killer parts on the tables.

Yes there were lots of Schwinns, the earth is littered with them, but if you look past them there were 3 Bluebirds, a Twin 60, a super-rare Zep, an original paint Roadmaster Cycle-Truck Whizzer, a 4 gill Roadmaster, a Shelby Airflo and matched pair of Shelbys, ect, ect. These were all for sale too!

I drove ten hours for this and it was well worth the drive!!!


----------



## JOEL (May 3, 2011)

more MLC pix........


----------



## JOEL (May 3, 2011)

The weather turned out better than expected, wed and thurs were the best days.


----------



## Classicriders (May 3, 2011)

There were a lot of great parts at this swap meet.  I brought a truck bed full of parts and sold out!  That was my 4 gill that sold and also sold a 35 only Shelby balloon motorbike.  Mike Spangler brought about two dozen high end prewar accessories and sold out.  Catfish brought a bunch of rare parts and accessories and sold very well. 
My approach to any swap is that I hope to just make enough to pay for the trip, i.e. gas, lodging, food, etc...  So far this has always happened.  Above that everything is a bonus, and this year was the best bonus yet.  Then there is the social aspect that is always great, hanging out with our support group that shares our disease.  Always good to see other collectors and swap stories, break bread, and annoy each other (like brothers). So it was a huge success in my view.


----------



## hzqw2l (May 3, 2011)

Super year for me at both swaps.  Picked up a few things I needed and sold some of my collection to help other collectors fill theirs.  I had 4 nice bikes in the show and left with 3.  

Thanks to everyone that I dealt with and I hope to see you again at the next swap.


----------



## militarymonark (May 3, 2011)

how much did you sell the 4 gill for you hardly ever see them


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2011)

Classicriders said:


> There were a lot of great parts at this swap meet.  I brought a truck bed full of parts and sold out!  That was my 4 gill that sold and also sold a 35 only Shelby balloon motorbike.  Mike Spangler brought about two dozen high prewar accessories and sold out.  Catfish brought a bunch of rare parts and accessories and sold very well.
> My approach to any swap is that I hope to just make enough to pay for the trip, i.e. gas, lodging, food, etc...  So far this has always happened.  Above that everything is a bonus, and this year was the best bonus yet.  Then there is the social aspect that is always great, hanging out with our support group that shares our disease.  Always good to see other collectors and swap stories, break bread, and annoy each other (like brothers). So it was a huge success in my view.




C.R., My sentiments exactly.  This weekend was for sure one of the best for me over the past decade!The "bonus" was very good for me as well, especially given my limited inventory this year.  But, the biggest bonus for me was the "social aspect," and for me to be able to get to MLC on Friday was huge.  That hasn't happened in several years.  

Looking forward to next year!


----------



## slick (May 3, 2011)

Anybody have pictures of the Airflow that was there? Please post. Thanks!!


----------



## Classicriders (May 3, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> how much did you sell the 4 gill for you hardly ever see them




Out of respect to the buyer I don't reveal sold prices.


----------



## charnleybob (May 3, 2011)

Will post pictures of Safety Streamliner when I can.
Some bikes, generally, will sell quickly and move to van or truck.
This is why alot of people attending won't exactly see what was there.
Encouraging news, big dollar bike prices are stable and actually increasing.
Collecting is still alive and well.


----------



## hzqw2l (May 3, 2011)

*Ann Arbor Show*

Here's my show bikes this year.  All of them were found and purchased in 2011.  Can't wait to see what I can find before next year.

His and Hers 1952 Schwinn Panthers
Girls Panther purchased from Original Owner.





1937 Princeton Rollfast 24" Bike




1950 Schwinn Black Phantom








It was an excellent show this year.  I didn't place but had fun displaying my finds for this year.


----------



## sm2501 (May 3, 2011)

elginkid said:


> Can someone elaborate on the hubs on the Dayton Safety?  They're quite intriguing!




The hubs on the 1899 Dayton Racer are "Hussey" spherical hubs. No idea why the design, but it is a killer detail. The bottom bracket shell is spherical as well. 





The bike came out of the Schwinn Museum. I have a picture of it taken in 1979 while it was still there. One of my favorites in my collection. Affectionately referred as the "BHR" or Ball Hub Racer.


----------



## chitown (May 3, 2011)

sm2501 said:


> The bike came out of the Schwinn Museum.




I realized it was something special when it won the "preserved" category... wow!!!...  at first look I thought it was freshly restored. It had to have been babied for many years to keep in that condition. Truly a museum bike. It was great to see up close. Thanks for bringing her along!

View attachment 20681

Chris


----------



## JOEL (May 4, 2011)

Here's the Airflo.


----------



## slick (May 4, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful! Thanks! I wonder how much he was asking? That's a pretty kool little streamlined wagonon the table there too.


----------



## eazywind (May 4, 2011)

1200, I think.........


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 4, 2011)

I thought 1800...but it's when asked and by whom


----------



## Xcelsior (May 4, 2011)

The tag read 1800 but I am sure he will negotiate a little.  I know who was selling it so if you are interested LMK ..


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 2, 2011)

JOEL said:


> more MLC pix........




Hello,

Did anyone get more pictures of the roadmaster cycle truck? Does anyone knows who owns it?


----------

